# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  نظر سنجی واقع بینانه / مدت باقیمانده ؟!

## Sanazbst

نیازی به نصیحت نیست . محترمانه نظرتونو بم‌ بگین فقط . ممنون
بنظرتون توی مدت باقیمانده چه رتبه ای میشه آورد ؟!

----------


## salam55

واقعا نمیشه گفت . بستگی به خیلی چیزا داره پایه درسی میزان تلاش و هزار تا چیز دیگه . هر رتبه ای میشه اورد به جز رتبه های خیلی خیلی تاپ البته .بستگی به تلاش خودتون داره  فقط به نظرم

----------


## A.H.M

> نیازی به نصیحت نیست . محترمانه نظرتونو بم‌ بگین فقط . ممنون
> بنظرتون توی مدت باقیمانده چه رتبه ای میشه آورد ؟!


سلام
گفتی نصیحت نکنید ولی من فقط یه جمله میگم
کسی که بلده یک روزشو بسوزونه سه ماه رو هم میسوزونه یکسال و سه ماه رو هم میسوزونه
کسی که بلده یک روزشو زندگی کنه یک ماه هم براش کافیه سه ماه هم زندگی میکنه
تو این 90 روز بسته به میزان تلاش واقعیت (نه تلاش اسمی) هر اتفاقی میتونه بیفته
تو میتونی 60 روز واسه مطالعه در نظر بگیری و 30 روز واسه تست جامع
تو این 60 روز رسیدن به درصد نزدیک به 80 تو عمومی ها و نزدیک به 40 تا 50 تو اختصاصیا واقعا ممکنه بشرط خوندن 15 تا 16 ساعت و این یعنی رتبه زیر 2000 منطقه
ولی 15 تا 16 ساعت خوندن یعنی کلا همه چیز از جمله اینترنت و فروم و ... تعطیل و فقط درس
مردش هستی؟؟؟ پس بدو که میرسی
انشالله من خودم هم بعد کنکور میام زیر همین پست نقل قول میزنم که من زیر 300 منطقه شدم با استفاده از 90 روز شما چطور؟

----------


## ErFaNnN

> نیازی به نصیحت نیست . محترمانه نظرتونو بم‌ بگین فقط . ممنون
> بنظرتون توی مدت باقیمانده چه رتبه ای میشه آورد ؟!


شما تلاشت رو کن به نتیجه فعلا فکر نکن
ان شاالله بهتر از اینا میشه
 :Yahoo (15):

----------


## saj8jad

همون رتبه ای رو که فکر میکنید میتونید بیارید، میتونید بیارید
بدرود

----------


## samar_98

*بچه ها من از مهر ماه دارم میخونم ولی الان حدودا بیست روزه که از درس دور افتادم به دلایلی 
الان خیلی ناامیدم فک کنم خیلیا تو این مدت جلو زدن 
میانگین تراز قلم چیمم معمولیه ، حدودا 6100الی6200
بنظرتون اگه جمع و جور کنم خودمو فرصتی هس برا جبران؟*

----------


## saj8jad

> *بچه ها من از مهر ماه دارم میخونم ولی الان حدودا بیست روزه که از درس دور افتادم به دلایلی 
> الان خیلی ناامیدم فک کنم خیلیا تو این مدت جلو زدن 
> میانگین تراز قلم چیمم معمولیه ، حدودا 6100الی6200
> بنظرتون اگه جمع و جور کنم خودمو فرصتی هس برا جبران؟*


بخونید ناامید نباشید ، الان وقت ناامید شدن نیست
خیلیا همین ایام کنار میکشن و راه رو برای رقباشون بازتر میکنن
ترازتون هم خوبه ، میتونید بهترش هم کنید 
بدرود

----------


## samar_98

*خیلی ممنون  ولی آخه تو قلم چی که نگا میکردم کمترین ترازی که از پزشکی اردبیل قبول شده بود 6500 بود
استرس فراموشی هم دارم خیلی 
بخصوص برا ریاضی و فیزیک 
باز شیمی و زیست بهترن ...شیمی رو یه دو سه دوری خوندم بعضی فصلارو حتی بیشتذ ...ولی دینامیک با وجود اینکه دو دور خوندم چیزی یادم نمیاد




 نوشته اصلی توسط saj8jad


بخونید ناامید نباشید ، الان وقت ناامید شدن نیست
خیلیا همین ایام کنار میکشن و راه رو برای رقباشون بازتر میکنن
ترازتون هم خوبه ، میتونید بهترش هم کنید 
بدرود


*

----------


## koala

اگه ساعت تعیین نکنی واسه خوندن و تا جون داری بخونی هر رتبه ای ممکنه
ولی خب زیره 100 یکمی بعیده البته واسه کسی که از الان استارت میزنه ها

----------


## mehrab98

> *خیلی ممنون  ولی آخه تو قلم چی که نگا میکردم کمترین ترازی که از پزشکی اردبیل قبول شده بود 6500 بود
> استرس فراموشی هم دارم خیلی 
> بخصوص برا ریاضی و فیزیک 
> باز شیمی و زیست بهترن ...شیمی رو یه دو سه دوری خوندم بعضی فصلارو حتی بیشتذ ...ولی دینامیک با وجود اینکه دو دور خوندم چیزی یادم نمیاد*


الان اگه من نوعی بگم امیدی نیست تو دست از تلاشت میکشی؟ 
خیلیا افت و خیز دارن ، مهم اینه تمام تلاشتو بکنی ، تراز قلمچی طبق تجربم هیچی رو بهت نشون نمیده ، با تراز ۷ هزار بودن کسایی که تو کنکور خراب کردن و پزشکی نیاووردن (مثل خودم :-) ) و بودن کسایی که با تراز شما پزشکی و دارو اووردن چون کنکورشونو خیلی خوب دادن و تا روز کنکور جنگیدن و دست از تلاش برنداشتن.
جمع بندیتو که شروع کنی همه رو قشنگ مرور میکنی برا هر مبحث یسری تست میزنی هم جمع بندی میشه هم همه چی یادت میاد پیز نگران کننده ای نیست.

----------


## mehrab98

> نیازی به نصیحت نیست . محترمانه نظرتونو بم‌ بگین فقط . ممنون
> بنظرتون توی مدت باقیمانده چه رتبه ای میشه آورد ؟!


ما از شما به معنای واقعی کلمه هیچی نمیدونیم. نه ازپایه درسیتون خبر داریم نه معدلتون نه منابعتون نه ساعت مطالعتون... واقعا چرا فکر میکنید رو هوا میشه پیش بینی کرد .. .
برای یه ادم با پایه متوسط و ساعت مطالعه ۱۰ تا ۱۲ ساعت به نظرم بین ۴ تا ۶ هزار منطقه ۱ قابل دسترسه تو حالت خوب... 
من الکی نمیخوام امید کاذب بدم و برات اسمون ریسمون ببافم با خیال پردازی نمیشه زندگی رو جلو برد. 
دگ بستگی به خودت داره همه چی

----------


## WickedSick

راستش. رنج زیر 10 تا 3 هزار منطقه 2 میشه.(با توجه به کشوریاش تقریبا میشه 6 تا 20 هزار کشوری, تعمیم بدید به منطقه خودتون)
شما با توجه به اینکه صفر صفر هستید, چیزی حدود 1 ماه رو واسه جمع بندی نهایی نیاز دارید.
از الان تا اون موقع فقط مطلب جدید میخونین. اون 1 ماه آخرم خب میذارید واسه جمع بندی نهایی.

پیشنهاد میکنم یه سری به مصاحبه رتبه های برتر فروم بزنین.
همچنین برنامه منم میتونین استفاده کنین:
برنامه ریزی کنکور برای شروع از الان و سطح پایین #نظام_قدیم

----------


## samar_98

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mehrab98


الان اگه من نوعی بگم امیدی نیست تو دست از تلاشت میکشی؟ 
خیلیا افت و خیز دارن ، مهم اینه تمام تلاشتو بکنی ، تراز قلمچی طبق تجربم هیچی رو بهت نشون نمیده ، با تراز ۷ هزار بودن کسایی که تو کنکور خراب کردن و پزشکی نیاووردن (مثل خودم :-) ) و بودن کسایی که با تراز شما پزشکی و دارو اووردن چون کنکورشونو خیلی خوب دادن و تا روز کنکور جنگیدن و دست از تلاش برنداشتن.
جمع بندیتو که شروع کنی همه رو قشنگ مرور میکنی برا هر مبحث یسری تست میزنی هم جمع بندی میشه هم همه چی یادت میاد پیز نگران کننده ای نیست.


دست که نمیکشم ولی حداقلش اینه واقع بینانه تر فک میکنم و توقعمو میارم پایین تا اضطرابم کمتر شه
اینکه با 7000 قبول نشدن خیلی دیدم ولی برعکسشو کم
جمع بندی شروع شده راستش. منتهی میگم مثلا دینامیک که انقد زود یادم میره اصابم خورد میشه دیگه میخام بذارمش کنار...*

----------


## mahmood21755

ینی ناموسا من از اول مهر  دنبال یه پارتنر  خوب و درس خونم هنوزم پیدا نشده 
چ روزگاریه

----------


## ali.asghar

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Sanazbst


نیازی به نصیحت نیست . محترمانه نظرتونو بم‌ بگین فقط . ممنون
بنظرتون توی مدت باقیمانده چه رتبه ای میشه آورد ؟!


گفتی نصیحت نکنیم فقط بگم  فقط خودتی که تعین می کنی که چه رتبه ای میاری  وگرنه نه نظر سنجی و.. نمی تونه پیشگویی کنه*

----------


## hamed_habibi

​عمومی 50 تخصصی 30درصد به این حدود میشه رسید و اما خب ممکنه یکی زیست زیاد بخونه حتی بزنه 60 70بقیه رو 10 15درصد اما ب طور متوسط همینه و بازم میگم ممکنه یکی بتونه بیشتر بزنه اما منطقیش اینه

----------


## ThePriNcE

بنظرم دیگه حداقلش اینه
زیست کتاب و تست کنکور۹۰ به بعد و قلمچی امسال یا پارسال
شیمی کتاب و تست کنکور و موج آزمون و قلمچی
فیزیک و ریاضی درسنامه های کتابای جامع و تست کنکور ۹۰ به بعد
عمومی ها هم درسنانه و فقط تست کنکور
اینا رو کسی بخواد بخونه باید حداقل ۱۲ ۱۳ ساعت رورانه درس بخونه
اگر رسیدین اینا رو بخونین و به این تستای که گفتم مسلط بشین میشه یه کاریش کرد

----------


## hossein1399

به نظر من که رتبه زیر سه هزار دور از دسترس نیست.
کی گفته توی سه ماه نمیشه تخصصی ها رو بالای 30 زد من رشتم مهندسی بوده و ریاضی و فیزیک برام زیاد سخت نیست همون درسنامه هاش رو بخونم و چند تا مثالش رو حل کنم به نظرم به 50 یا 60 راحت میشه رسید
شیمی و زیست هم به 50 با خوندن میشه رسوند.
عربی و فارسی هم جزو دروس سخت هستن باید روزانه مطالعه بشن.
دین و زندگی هم جدیدا سختتر شده ولی توی 90 روز میشه به حد قابل قبولی رسوند
زبان هم که کلاس زبان رفتم خودم برام اسونه
فقط میمونه همت و تلاش شد شد نشد نشد نهایتش همینه

----------


## Ham1

> به نظر من که رتبه زیر سه هزار دور از دسترس نیست.
> کی گفته توی سه ماه نمیشه تخصصی ها رو بالای 30 زد من رشتم مهندسی بوده و ریاضی و فیزیک برام زیاد سخت نیست همون درسنامه هاش رو بخونم و چند تا مثالش رو حل کنم به نظرم به 50 یا 60 راحت میشه رسید
> شیمی و زیست هم به 50 با خوندن میشه رسوند.
> عربی و فارسی هم جزو دروس سخت هستن باید روزانه مطالعه بشن.
> دین و زندگی هم جدیدا سختتر شده ولی توی 90 روز میشه به حد قابل قبولی رسوند
> زبان هم که کلاس زبان رفتم خودم برام اسونه
> فقط میمونه همت و تلاش شد شد نشد نشد نهایتش همینه


خب شما مهندسی خوندی بقیه چکار کنن؟

----------


## Maryam.mz

برفرض نشه توی سه چهار ماه کل کتاب ها رو خوند و رتبه ی مد نظر و مناسب برای رشته ای عالی رو آورد ! بعدش هم یک سال دیگه بذاری چون که توی سه چهار ماه هیچکاری نمیشه کرد ! برفرض که با رتبه ای خوب بری سر کلاس پزشکی بشینی ، اون موقع چطور میخوای درس های سنگین پزشکی رو توی سه ماه بخونی ؟؟؟؟ کسی ک درس های ساده ی دبیرستان رو نتونه توی سه چهار ماه ببنده چطور میخواد از پس درس های سخت تر بربیاد اونم توزمانی محدود تر ؟؟؟ طرف واسه علوم پایه یه ماه میخونه رتبه یک کشور رو میاره ، درس های کنکور که چیزی نیست بابا ! ب این ک ماه های قبل چیکار کرده ، سال های قبل چیکار کرده اوضاع ش تو دبیرستان چطور بوده اوضاعش تو سال هایی ک پشت کنکور بوده چطوور بوده اصلاا ربطی نداره ، فقط به الان به بعد ربط داره ، زمان بندی هم برای همه یکسان نیست ، یکی تو همین سه ماه میخونه با روزی 12 ساعت می ترکونه میشه رتبه 100 ، یکی از سال دوم ( دهم ) شروع کرده با روزی سه چهار ساعت میشه رتبه 100 ، یکی از تابستون پیش ( دوازدهم ) استارت زده وسطاش ول کرده این آخرا واسه تعویق شل کرده روزی هشت ساعت میخونده اونم میشه رتبه 100 ، تفاوت تو زمان نیست ، توی نحوه خوندن و استفاده کردن از زمان باقی مونده اس ، شما از عمر باقی مونده و روز های اینده ت خبر نداری ک راحت بخوای بگی نشه و کاری ک میشه تو این تایم از پس ش براومد رو موکول کنی ب تایمی دیگه ، چرا عمرتون رو سر ناامیدی میدین بره ؟ روز هایی هستن ک دیگ هیچوقت بر نمی گردن ، تو همین سه ماه ،تلاش ( تلاش واقعی!) شما به جایی می رسید و چیزی قبول میشیید و رتبه ای میارین ک قبلا هیچوقت نیاورده بودین و هیچوقت توی اون موقعیت نبودین !!! 
استارتر این حرف رو برای شما نزدم ، برای بقیه افرادی ک یک روز ب این تاپیک میان گفتم !!!

----------


## hossein1399

> خب شما مهندسی خوندی بقیه چکار کنن؟


به نظرمن توی این سه ماه باید همه ی دروس رو خوند و دروسی که نقطه ی قوت هست بیشتر کار کرد(می تونن بالا 80 بزنن یا احتمال میدن)
به نظر من که خواستن توانستن هست.
عربی به عنوان مثال درسی هست که من نه خوشم میاد ازش و هم سالی که کنکور دادم پایین ترین درصد بود (35 درصد). الان صفرم ولی زمانه فرق کرده کافیه یک سرچ توی اینترنت بزنه کلی مطلب دستش میاد از نحوه مطالعه تا کتاب یا اموزش ویدیویی رایگان.باز هم نمی گم که این درس رو 80 به بالا میشه زد توی این 90 روز ، به 50-60 با دیدن و حفظ کردن ترجمه و تعریب و چند تا قاعده مثل اعداد و ساعت و ... میشه رسوندش .
به هر حال یا میشه یا نمیشه 
اگه همه ی درسا رو توی کنکور به 50-60 رسوند و رشته ی مورد نظرش قبول نشد امیدش برای سال بعد بیشتر میشه .
اگه کتاب اثر مرکب اثر دارن هاردی رو خونده باشین می فهمین که اعمال کوچک در طول روز میتونن در طول یک دوره ی زمانی تغییرات عظیمی درست کنن.
شخصی که به خلوص نیت (یعنی این که هدفش رو یکی کنه برای کنکور) برسه و روزانه 7 تا 8 ساعت درست (درست مطالعه کردن هم هنری است باید در طول 40 دقیقه پشت سرهم که مطالعه میکنه فسفر بسوزونه فعال مطالعه کنه) حتی اگه به هدفش هم نرسه ولی یک چیز رو به خودش ثابت کرده که اون نظم و ثبات فکری هست
شما تازه صفر مطلق ندیدین من سال 93-95 سرباز معلم بود م کلی دانش اموز دبیرستانی دیدم که ضرب و تقسیم هم بلد نبودن .خنگ نبودن از وقتی که مدرسه می رفتن کسی از شون سوال نپرسیده به همین خاطر توی جدول ضرب می لنگیدن.تازه از میان همون شاگرد هام هم سالی که من بودم یکیشون دیپلم گرفت چون سوالات دیپلم تکراری هستن میشه بهشون یاد داد و .....
در کل ناامید نباشین
هر چیزی ممکنه به شرطی که به همون مقدار تلاش صورت بگیره
کار هم نشد نداره

----------


## anis79

مگه اعضا فروم رمال هستن مگه فال گیرن مگه ‌پیشگو هستن :Yahoo (13): 
در هر حال با پایه ضعیف تا بیای بفهمی چجور باید بخونی سه ماه پریده

----------


## Ham1

> مگه اعضا فروم رمال هستن مگه فال گیرن مگه ‌پیشگو هستن
> در هر حال با پایه ضعیف تا بیای بفهمی چجور باید بخونی سه ماه پریده


بچه های انجمن انگیزه میدن شاید حداقل یه نفر درس بخونه.
ولی مشخصه اکثرا امید و انگیزه کاذب میدن تا اونایی که نخوندن  از لحاظ روحی داغون نشن.

----------


## anis79

> بچه های انجمن انگیزه میدن شاید حداقل یه نفر درس بخونه.
> ولی مشخصه اکثرا امید و انگیزه کاذب میدن تا اونایی که نخوندن  از لحاظ روحی داغون نشن.


امید و انگیزه کاذب به چه دردی میخوره؟
 انگیزه کاذب تلاش کم خروجی چی میتونه باشه؟
دنیا به ادمی قوی و واقع بین نیاز داره

----------


## Amin6

*اگر تونستی به من بگی وضعيت دقيق اجتماعى-سياسى-اقتصادى ايران در سال 1405 چگونه خواهد بود منم سوالت رو دقيق جواب ميدم*

----------


## Ham1

> امید و انگیزه کاذب به چه دردی میخوره؟
>  انگیزه کاذب تلاش کم خروجی چی میتونه باشه؟
> دنیا به ادمی قوی و واقع بین نیاز داره


همین دیگه
 اگه آدم واقع بین باشه، با پایه صفر خودشو درگیر نمی کنه از الان میشه یا نه؟چون میدونه نمیشه

----------


## sarvenazz

خب تا اینجا که نظرات رو خوندم نتیجه ای که به بهش رسیدم این بوده که همه چی به خود طرف بستگی داره، اگه بگی نمیشه نمیشه، اگه بگی میشه هم میشه. من نه بدبینم نه خوش بین، و مطمئنم رسیدن به رتبه خوب توی مدت باقی مونده اصلا غیرممکن نیست، حتی با پایه صفر.

----------


## M.Faraz.Abr

> نیازی به نصیحت نیست . محترمانه نظرتونو بم‌ بگین فقط . ممنون
> بنظرتون توی مدت باقیمانده چه رتبه ای میشه آورد ؟!


خیلیییییی حرفت کلیه
به هزار تا چیز بستگی داره
تا الان چی بودی بعدا میخوای چه کنی تا چی بشه یکم اطلاعات بیشتر و دقیق تری میدای بهتر بود

----------


## high-flown

سلام 
خوبی من هم مثل توبودم داغون هیچچی نخونده بودم تقریباً یه ماهی هستش شروع کردم شست چهل رودیدن وزدن تست
ودرآزمون پیش رسیدم به شش هزارودویست کارنامم توچت باکس گذاشتم بعضی ازبچه هادیدن ببین من کاری ندارم بقیه چی میگن اصلا برام مهم نیست بگم شست چهل چرت وفلان وتوداری دروغ میگی ونمیشه ومحاله اهمیتی نداره ولی برامن یه چیز مهم هست که دلم نیومدبهت نگم بابا زمان هست به والله هست فقط توتلاش بایدبکنی به خدا سرتوبندازپایین عین گاو(منظورم مفهوم بدش نیستایه مثاله)بچر بچربراموفقیت آگه اهل چریدنی که میشه اما آگه دنبال بهونه ای هیچوقت نمیشه

----------


## Heisenberg1997

> نیازی به نصیحت نیست . محترمانه نظرتونو بم‌ بگین فقط . ممنون
> بنظرتون توی مدت باقیمانده چه رتبه ای میشه آورد ؟!


با پایه ی درسی معمولی،زیر ده هزار دور از انتظار نیست

----------


## hamed70t

بشینین بخونین همه ی تلاشتون رو بکنین این مدت باقی مونده رو صد در صد توانمندیتون رو بذارین موفق میشین، روزی بالای ۱۴ ، ۱۵ ساعت بخونین

----------


## Sanazbst

تاپیک مال پارساله اما جا داره تشکر کنم  :Yahoo (106):  ماچ به کله هاتون
بخواین بدونین شد یا نشدم بگم که من واقعا اون تایمم حتی نخوندم و دوباره دارم برا کنکور میخونم. ولی هرکی بخواد بدونه من میگم با پایه متوسط (مثلا کسی که از درس دور نبوده باشه و معدل و درس نسبتا خوبی داشته حتما میشه )
 :Yahoo (11):

----------


## Heisenberg1997

> تاپیک مال پارساله اما جا داره تشکر کنم  ماچ به کله هاتون
> بخواین بدونین شد یا نشدم بگم که من واقعا اون تایمم حتی نخوندم و دوباره دارم برا کنکور میخونم. ولی هرکی بخواد بدونه من میگم با پایه متوسط (مثلا کسی که از درس دور نبوده باشه و معدل و درس نسبتا خوبی داشته حتما میشه )


موفق باشید.
ان شاالله امسال حتما میشه

----------


## Mr_ES

بزرگترین مشکل هر کنکوری اینه که خودشو نمیشناسه ،برای من ۲ سال وقت برد که بفهمم من هیچوقت نمیتونم بالای ۷ ساعت بخونم ،همین، خودتو بشناسی دقیقا هر موقع رتبه خودتو میدونی، اگه تا حالا روزی ۱ ساعت خوندی یا صفری ،فکر نکن یهو میتونی ۱۰  یا ۱۲ ساعت بخونی ،اول خودتو بشناس بعد همه چیز برات مشخص میشه .

----------


## Morvarid80

> بزرگترین مشکل هر کنکوری اینه که خودشو نمیشناسه ،برای من ۲ سال وقت برد که بفهمم من هیچوقت نمیتونم بالای ۷ ساعت بخونم ،همین، خودتو بشناسی دقیقا هر موقع رتبه خودتو میدونی، اگه تا حالا روزی ۱ ساعت خوندی یا صفری ،فکر نکن یهو میتونی ۱۰  یا ۱۲ ساعت بخونی ،اول خودتو بشناس بعد همه چیز برات مشخص میشه .


منم نمیتونم  :Yahoo (19):  من اگه روزی ۷ ساعت بخونم فرداش به زور ۵ ساعت میتونم بخونم.... پیشنهادت چیه برام؟؟؟ تونستی ساعت مطالعتو به ۱۲ برسونی؟

----------


## Mr_ES

> منم نمیتونم  من اگه روزی ۷ ساعت بخونم فرداش به زور ۵ ساعت میتونم بخونم.... پیشنهادت چیه برام؟؟؟ تونستی ساعت مطالعتو به ۱۲ برسونی؟


تنها پیشنهادم اینه که زیاد به عدد ها گیر نده ،اگه ۳ ساعت هم میخونی با بهترین تمرکز بخون ،هر چقدر میخونی اگه با بهترین حالت بخونی خیلی مفید تره ،خودم ۵ تا ۶ ساعت میخونم خیلی هم راضیم.

----------


## Morvarid80

> تنها پیشنهادم اینه که زیاد به عدد ها گیر نده ،اگه ۳ ساعت هم میخونی با بهترین تمرکز بخون ،هر چقدر میخونی اگه با بهترین حالت بخونی خیلی مفید تره ،خودم ۵ تا ۶ ساعت میخونم خیلی هم راضیم.


شرمندم که میپرسم ولی میشه بدونم ترازتو؟

----------


## Mr_ES

> شرمندم که میپرسم ولی میشه بدونم ترازتو؟


این آزمون ۶ کا شدم ،البته با برنامه آزمون نمیخونم.

----------


## Morvarid80

> این آزمون ۶ کا شدم ،البته با برنامه آزمون نمیخونم.


عالیه خدا قوت  :Yahoo (1):  من از شهریور شروع کردم، بعضی روزا ۱۱ ساعت ،خیلی روزا هم شل کشیدم هیچی نخوندم ‌...تو چند وقته تو جو کنکوری و درس میخونی؟ مدرسه خاصی هستی؟

----------


## Mr_ES

> عالیه خدا قوت  من از شهریور شروع کردم، بعضی روزا ۱۱ ساعت ،خیلی روزا هم شل کشیدم هیچی نخوندم ‌...تو چند وقته تو جو کنکوری و درس میخونی؟ مدرسه خاصی هستی؟


 مدرسه خاصی در کار نیست ،توی یه شهر کوچیک منطقه سه هستم ،با فرهنگ خیلی پایین. 
بهترین چیز  توی درس خوندن فکر کنم پیوستگیه ،هیچ وقت قطع نکن حداقل کم بخون ،  من خودم پشت کنکوری نظام قدیم بودم ولی الان جدید میدم اونم به خاطر اینکه برا رفتن به خارج باید حداقل یه رشته پزشکی و از این چیزا بیارم .

----------


## Morvarid80

> مدرسه خاصی در کار نیست ،توی یه شهر کوچیک منطقه سه هستم ،با فرهنگ خیلی پایین. 
> بهترین چیز  توی درس خوندن فکر کنم پیوستگیه ،هیچ وقت قطع نکن حداقل کم بخون ،  من خودم پشت کنکوری نظام قدیم بودم ولی الان جدید میدم اونم به خاطر اینکه برا رفتن به خارج باید حداقل یه رشته پزشکی و از این چیزا بیارم .


منم پشت کنکوری نظام جدیدم
پارسال کنکور اولم بود
فکر کنم فرقمون اینه که شما یکی دو سال بیشتر از من این مطالبو خوندی حالا ساعت کم برات جواب میده
موفق باشی

----------


## Mr_ES

> منم پشت کنکوری نظام جدیدم
> پارسال کنکور اولم بود
> فکر کنم فرقمون اینه که شما یکی دو سال بیشتر از من این مطالبو خوندی حالا ساعت کم برات جواب میده
> موفق باشی


من ۲ سال کلا درس نخوندم ،شب و روز کارم فیلم دیدن و کتاب خوندن بود ،کلا قصد کنکور تجربی دادن نداشتم ،  کنکور ۹۸ هم  ۲۷ کا شدم، تقریبا مطالب رو خیلی کم بلد بودم، تقریبا بجز زبان همش پرت بودم .
خلاصه هر چقدر بیشتر بخونی بهتره ولی بیشتر به خودت فشار نیار هنوز ۳ ماه مونده .

----------


## BARONI

> برفرض نشه توی سه چهار ماه کل کتاب ها رو خوند و رتبه ی مد نظر و مناسب برای رشته ای عالی رو آورد ! بعدش هم یک سال دیگه بذاری چون که توی سه چهار ماه هیچکاری نمیشه کرد ! برفرض که با رتبه ای خوب بری سر کلاس پزشکی بشینی ، اون موقع چطور میخوای درس های سنگین پزشکی رو توی سه ماه بخونی ؟؟؟؟ کسی ک درس های ساده ی دبیرستان رو نتونه توی سه چهار ماه ببنده چطور میخواد از پس درس های سخت تر بربیاد اونم توزمانی محدود تر ؟؟؟ طرف واسه علوم پایه یه ماه میخونه رتبه یک کشور رو میاره ، درس های کنکور که چیزی نیست بابا ! ب این ک ماه های قبل چیکار کرده ، سال های قبل چیکار کرده اوضاع ش تو دبیرستان چطور بوده اوضاعش تو سال هایی ک پشت کنکور بوده چطوور بوده اصلاا ربطی نداره ، فقط به الان به بعد ربط داره ، زمان بندی هم برای همه یکسان نیست ، یکی تو همین سه ماه میخونه با روزی 12 ساعت می ترکونه میشه رتبه 100 ، یکی از سال دوم ( دهم ) شروع کرده با روزی سه چهار ساعت میشه رتبه 100 ، یکی از تابستون پیش ( دوازدهم ) استارت زده وسطاش ول کرده این آخرا واسه تعویق شل کرده روزی هشت ساعت میخونده اونم میشه رتبه 100 ، تفاوت تو زمان نیست ، توی نحوه خوندن و استفاده کردن از زمان باقی مونده اس ، شما از عمر باقی مونده و روز های اینده ت خبر نداری ک راحت بخوای بگی نشه و کاری ک میشه تو این تایم از پس ش براومد رو موکول کنی ب تایمی دیگه ، چرا عمرتون رو سر ناامیدی میدین بره ؟ روز هایی هستن ک دیگ هیچوقت بر نمی گردن ، تو همین سه ماه ،تلاش ( تلاش واقعی!) شما به جایی می رسید و چیزی قبول میشیید و رتبه ای میارین ک قبلا هیچوقت نیاورده بودین و هیچوقت توی اون موقعیت نبودین !!! 
> استارتر این حرف رو برای شما نزدم ، برای بقیه افرادی ک یک روز ب این تاپیک میان گفتم !!!


به هیچ عنوان کنکور و با ازمون های علوم پزشکی مقایسه نکن که از زمین تا اسمون فرق بینشونه!

----------


## high.target

_بخونین
 و وقتو از دس ندین
تو میتونی هر نتیجه ای رقم بزنی
۷۰۰هزار ۷۰هزار یا ۷ هزار یا۷۰۰
اون تویی ک انتخاب میکنی
اصنم فک نکن من بعیده ۷۰۰ هزار شم
اگ درس نخونی بعید نیست
نترس
جلو برو
تو میتونی
فارق از هر سطحی که داری الآنن_

----------


## Frigidsoul

برای تجربی نمیدونم ولی برای رشته ریاضی سه ماه معجزس ،تخمین رتبه میگفت اگه بین تمام درسا تو ریاضی فقط یکیشو بزنی (مثلا شیمی) رتبه تا 10000 میاد (همه هم 0 درصد) سه ماهتون رو از دس ندین میشه

----------


## Ham1

> برای تجربی نمیدونم ولی برای رشته ریاضی سه ماه معجزس ،تخمین رتبه میگفت اگه بین تمام درسا تو ریاضی فقط یکیشو بزنی (مثلا شیمی) رتبه تا 10000 میاد (همه هم 0 درصد) سه ماهتون رو از دس ندین میشه


این تخمین رتبه ها فکر نکنم دقیق باشن. یه سری درصد وارد میکنی بعد رتبه ای که نشون میده با کارنامه های کنکور زمین تا آسمون فرق داره.

----------


## Maryam.mz

> به هیچ عنوان کنکور و با ازمون های علوم پزشکی مقایسه نکن که از زمین تا اسمون فرق بینشونه!


آره ، کنکور ده هزار بار اسون تره / نقل نگیرین ، من نوعی مسئول قبولوندن این موضوع ک سه ماه ب شدت زیاده نیستم ! حرف آدمایی ک میگن نمی شه هم تو کت ام نمی ره !

----------


## emenads125

کنکور شیرین ترین دوره هستش

----------


## BARONI

> آره ، کنکور ده هزار بار اسون تره / نقل نگیرین ، من نوعی مسئول قبولوندن این موضوع ک سه ماه ب شدت زیاده نیستم ! حرف آدمایی ک میگن نمی شه هم تو کت ام نمی ره !


اتفاقا منظور من برعکسه این داستانه!
ازمون کنکور حدود یک درصد افراد رشته های تاپ و میارن
شما الان کنکور و با ازمون علوم پزشکی مقایسه کردید که غالب 60 درصد افراد قبول هستن
بحث رقابت سنگنیه خانوم نه حجم کار که باز حجم کار خیلی باید ریز بخونی و تسلط داشته باشی که برای ازمون علوم پزشکی فقط لازمه شما یک بار مطلبو بخونی
دیدتون غلطه

----------


## B.R

برا رشته ریاضی برای کسی ک صفره صفره 
ینی هیچی بلد نیست (دیپلم تجربیم میخوام کنکور ریاضی بدم )تا چ میزان رتبه ای شدنیه بنظرتون؟؟؟ :Yahoo (35):  
باروزی میانگین ۸ ساعت مطالعه مفید

----------


## thanks god

> برا رشته ریاضی برای کسی ک صفره صفره 
> ینی هیچی بلد نیست (دیپلم تجربیم میخوام کنکور ریاضی بدم )تا چ میزان رتبه ای شدنیه بنظرتون؟؟؟ 
> باروزی میانگین ۸ ساعت مطالعه مفید


فکر کنم بشه با روزی 8 ساعت رتبه زیر 6000 یا حتی 5000 تو ریاضی شد از الان اگه خوشبین باشیم برای کنکور 99

برای کنکور 1400 هم معلوم نیست ، شاید زیر 500 یا 100 هم شدی با روزی 8 ساعت مطالعه { مطالعه نسبتا *مفید*}

----------


## meghdad

> برا رشته ریاضی برای کسی ک صفره صفره 
> ینی هیچی بلد نیست (دیپلم تجربیم میخوام کنکور ریاضی بدم )تا چ میزان رتبه ای شدنیه بنظرتون؟؟؟ 
> باروزی میانگین ۸ ساعت مطالعه مفید


سلام باتوجه ب زمان باقیمانده و توانایی مطالعاتی شما و اولویت بندی حجم بندی شما ممکنه رتبه چ بسا خوبیم بیارید ولی باید حتما توانایی مطالعاتی خودتون ۸-۱۰ +اولویت بندی مباحث براساس کم تسلطی خوانده و نخوانده +تنظیم یه برنامه هفتگی مطالعه براساس اون (ک چه درصدایی میخواید کسب کنید ) بله شدنیه باید اول هدفگذاری کنید

----------

